# Synchroniser l'i-pod avec un nouvel ordi sans perte ?



## fabb (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
je voudrai ne pas perdre tout le contenu de mon i-pod Nano (5ème generation) en le synchronisant avec mon nouvel Mac.
Message dans i-tunes 10.5.3 : "Souhaitez vous vraiment synchroniser votre musique ? Tous les morceaux et listes de lecture présent sur I-pod seront remplacés par ceux de votre bibliothèque I-tunes."
Il n'y a évidement rien dans ma bibliothèque actuellement. Je vais donc tout perdre ? 

Y a pas moyen de récupérer mes listes de musiques ?? :confuses:

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (4 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je pense que si tu synchronises tu vas tout perdre.
Mes tes musiques doivent être sur ton ancien ordinateur, il te faut donc d'abord transférer ton dossier iTunes dans ton nouvel ordi avant de faire la synchro.


----------



## fabb (4 Mars 2012)

L'ordi est vendu... mais maintenant que çà me reviens je crois avoir gardé le DD... 
le temps que je remettes la main dessus;
Il n'y a donc aucun autre moyen de charger les listes de l'i-pod pour les transférer sur I-Tunes ou au moins ne pas effacer le contenu ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

Ce serait un fichier en particulier qu'il me faut remplacer ou bien je charge les albums un par un ? Le fichier "I-tunes Music" seulement ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h04 ----------

Merci Sly54   J'ai réussi à faire le transfert dans la bibliothèque du nouveau I-Tunes.

Par contre j'ai un autre problème :  une fenêtre s'ouvre intempestivement "mise à jour... " alors que dans les préférences système j'ai bloqué toute demande de mise à jour ainsi que dans "préférences" de I-Tunes :hein:

J'ai finalement accepté la mise à jour i-tunes et décoché tout les autres logiciels. Maintenant il me harcelle pour mettre à jour Safari toujours dans i-tunes bien entendu !  :hein:



Merci


----------

